# Which Treestands do you prefer?



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I am going to be buying a treestand or two (or more) and was wondering what types of climbers and hang-ons everyone likes and why. I have a couple in mind for hang-ons, but I have no clue when it comes to climbers. Thanks!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

We have a bunch of Walmart Ladder stands.I like Tree lounge climbers


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have bought a few from Gary Olen's catalog (I can't remember the name because it has been a while) for like $40 that did not work too bad for sticking in a spot that you are going to leave it all season. Moneywise I would not personally spend a lot on one for that type of use. For a truly portable stand I have the Gorilla Silverback which is an aluminum stand that it very light. It is very sturdy and quiet as well. I am not sure where all you can get them. I got mine through Cabelas ($110 approx.) but I believe some other places have them now as well. I have never owned a climber because my place is not really suitable for a climber so i can help there. I just don't have the tall stands of timber.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Tree lounge climbers i got one of these a few years back and love it when i got mine i got just the stand but have added the bowhunting adapter, gun rest, gun holder, and pad for the seat i can stay up in that thing all day and never get down its nice


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice gliff!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the API GrandSlam and I love it. Light, quiet and easy to use. Only thing I suggest it to get the bow one. It does not have a front bar on it where you can hit your bow limbs. They have a gun one with a bar on the front.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Without a doubt, the Summit Viper X4 Climbing stand. I think this year it is the X5. Kind of pricey, but it is a dream to pack, climb and sit in it all day. If you live in Hilliard, PM me and you can stop by to see mine. I live in Hilliard also.
ski


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Loggy Bayou Gets My Vote...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a Summit xls climber couple years back and just love it. I use to shoot compound but now xbow. The bar on the front works great for the xbow and gun. It is before they used the foam seat so mine is a couple air bags, they are great. I can hunker up in the camo sit back, or scoot down and take a nap and not worry about failing out. I've done it in the rain and after a couple hours with no activity. Think I paid $199 now their $240 at Dicks.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

API is my choice. been using them for years.................. no problems.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

OK!!!!!!
For a Strap on Stand, I use loc-ons Limit and Windwalker, Lite (7#) and dependable. But you have to use steps,,, Since I am now 55, screw in steps are really a chore. I try to pick a tree that has some nice limbs. That way it limits the tree step use.....

I purchased a Tree Lounge several years ago. I used it a few times. Nice stand, Strong!!! heavy  .... Best for the hunter that has a short distance to walk or you can leave in the woods. I think it would be a great stand for the gun hunter that will leave it on the tree all season. But not for the deep woods Bowhunter!!! I sold it!!

Next I bought 2 API Grandstand lites. Climbers...A little heavy... But, I really liked them. Very strong, easy to climb. But I didn't like the chain,  .. The pins were hard to get in, A pain in the dark. I had to tie them on to keep from looseing them. The chain always needed Maintenance.... I sold them both.....

My Stand on choice is the *Summit Mini-Viper*.... I like the cable..
and It is solid as the API.... However I did Modify it with a Climbing strap, securing strap, seat, double connecting ropes, and Bowholder. The only problem I see with this stand is the bar in front. I usually set the seat as close to the platform as possible so I can miss the bar with my bottom limb. 

What I like about the climbers is that you can hunt high if needed, you can move around the tree to stay in the shade, and I feel safe and secure while Climbing and when locked on the tree.....

Summit has come out with a new line this year, So I may be trying one out soon. The Open shot looks nice, But I like the wrap around bar for Climbing,,, 

I have been very fortunate to have Bowhunted since I was 15 and have never had an injury, I did slip off a step once and feel for 8 to 10 feet. But I was lucky....... I did not land on anything hard......  .....

Here is a good one,,,,, About 20 years ago. While hunting by myself and in a new area. I had shimmied up a forked tree and hunted off the one side, The tree gradually forked about six feet off the ground and the tree was probably a foot and a half on each fork. After the darkness had ended my hunt, I climbed back down. and slid down between the forks to a very uncomfortable stop. OPPS!!!!

Now what do I do. MY feet are 3 or 4 feet off the ground, I am stuck in a wedge, NO one knows where I am and I can not grip the tree good enough to pull myself up!!!!! I was there for a while and was only getting into more of a mess....... Uh Oh,,, I am in trouble  ... Panic was on my mind until I remembered.... I have a screw in step in my pocket. Thank God! I just screwed it in as high as I could reach and Pulled myself out.....I could have still been there!!! LOL... So I do have a fond Memory of a tree step. 

My Advice, Spend the money and get a great stand that will be safe for you or anyone that will us it!!! Also, Follow the Manufacturers Safety Guidelines. Both API and Summit have great Harnesses... 

My 40th Bow Season is coming up and I sure am glad to be here!!!! 
Good Hunting, Stan :!  


http://www.summitstands.com/catalog.aspx?catID=MiniViper


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Summit Viper now and have had it for 5 years . It is very comfortable , not to heavy and very easy to climb with . It is very stable but I still use the safty stap after I reach the hieght that I want to be at . I feel very scure in this stand . I have spent many days takeing a good long nap in it ! You can adjust the seat to accomidate how you want to sit , I often choose to sit in a reclined position so that the sides of the seat frame surround me . This stand is also very quiet , to me that is a big plus . The feature that I like the most is the cables . they are very easy to secure in the dark and I have had to adjust them up in the air and have had no trouble doing so . I hope you find the stand that is right for you .


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have used Summit, API's and just about everything in between. If you can leave it up and not have to worry about, you can't beat a ladder stand. I put up a couple 2 man ladders with the extensions and are my "go to" stands when hunting with my boy or running late when alone. As far as climbers, For my money the best stand I have ever owned is a LONE WOLF. 1 piece solid forged aluminum. Very light, very strong and not a stand out there as quiet. Built in bow stand and works great for just about any size guy. I am a petite 6' 2" 254 lbs and have never had a problem. You might want to check them out.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for all of the input guys!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

The tree stand i reccommend is the brand prefer is Georgia Pacific. Go get some 2 X 4's And build you a ladder and put some in a fork of a tree and you'll be set. Make sure you take a hammer and spare nails so you can make it more portable. You could probably use some of your lumber off your old deck you tore off. James likes Summmmmmmmiiiiittttttttt!!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of that old lumber is history. Tell James - Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

